# Kodiak Cabin Hot Tent



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone used one of the Kodiak hot tents? Either 12x12 or 10X10. Been considering getting one of these tents. Only issue is that according to Kodiak, they void any warranty if you use any stove except for the one they recommend. Which is never in stock! 

Interested on how the set-up is, durability, etc. I have a 10x10 Kodiak Flexbow tent. Really enjoy it. Honestly being that this thing is made in China, it kind of turns me away from it. Springbar has a 10x14 hot tent now as well but it costs more. Thought I might spend the extra money on it because it's made in the USA. But then read on their own site that all the fabric and parts are made and cut in China and assembled here. So either way, it's from China! 

I can't imagine I need to buy the Spruce Stove to get the same function out of the hot tent. There's certainly cheaper options out there. Other than a voided warranty! But I don't know how often you would use a Kodiak warranty.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

According to my wife, a warranty is just **** in a box anyway.

Better grab a piece of graphing paper, and a ruler and lay out your cot arrangement on different floor dimensions. Remember to leave room for the stove. All that might be a deciding factor.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I was thinking a 10x10 would seem small with a stove in it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Depends on cots and size of stove. I can tell you that we've a 10x14 hot tent, and we can get 3 cots in it with the stove we have.


----------

